# Custom Enclosure Builders



## littlemay (May 5, 2017)

Hi friends,

It's time for a new enclosure for my snakey snek and i'm looking to get a custom melamine enclosure built to my needs (i know, i know, i should DIY but the problem is i'm really bad at everything). Anyway, i thought it would be really easy to find someone who does quality work, but i'm actually having a lot of trouble. 

I've found a couple of goers interstate but the shipping makes me wince. Anyone have any recommendations? They would be much appreciated


----------



## pinefamily (May 5, 2017)

Whereabouts are you Littlemay?


----------



## littlemay (May 5, 2017)

Oops, that would probably help. I'm in Sydney


----------



## cagey (May 5, 2017)

http://www.maverickenclosures.com.au/

I have no connection to them


----------



## littlemay (May 5, 2017)

They look quite good actually, i wonder why they never came up on my google searches. Thanks, cagey


----------



## cagey (May 5, 2017)

They have been at some of the expos in the past couple of years; that is where I found out about them.


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 5, 2017)

Any ones in Brisbane?


----------



## J.Lane (May 6, 2017)

www.retroreptiles.com.au
Are in Brisbane.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 6, 2017)

cagey said:


> http://www.maverickenclosures.com.au/
> 
> I have no connection to them


I have bought from him,I have 2 of 4 footers and my son bought a 4 stack of 3 footers,quite happy with them.
My son also bought some from https://www.facebook.com/krcustomenclosures/
https://www.facebook.com/krcustomenclosures/


----------



## littlemay (Jun 11, 2017)

Thought I would just give an update, I ended up getting my enclosure built by Matt at Maverick Enclosures. He was great to deal with and the enclosure is exactly what I was after. Would definitely recommend him to anyone looking for a new enclosure!


----------



## MzJen (Jun 11, 2017)

Any in Perth?


----------



## eipper (Jun 13, 2017)

Maverick


dragonlover1 said:


> I have bought from him,I have 2 of 4 footers and my son bought a 4 stack of 3 footers,quite happy with them.
> My son also bought some from
> https://www.facebook.com/krcustomenclosures/


 enclosures were next to us one year at Illawarra- the stuff looked good


----------

